# Do they make 4x6 Boards in 1/2" ?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Ive seen 4x6 in 5/8th , but not in 1/2" , are these boards available in your area? 

Have to Call my Lumber Yard in the morning, just thought i ask this here.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Special order for me.
You could cut 12'ers in half. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Planer.....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Planer.....


To dusty :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Planer.....


Think we're talking drywall here...:whistling:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

:whistling:laughing::laughing:

I'll never live that down. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Think we're talking drywall here...:whistling:whistling:laughing:


Thanks:blink: I was confused too:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw 1x6.....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I saw 1x6.....


I'll admit I almost said planner before you. Then I re read and was trying to figure out how you would get a 1/2 4x6. Then I noticed it was in the drywall section.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

You can order drywall any length you want. (I think max is 20') We just did a large office space and we ordered the rock 8' 3-1/2" for 8'-4" ceilings. But that was 2000 boards. However the cost to order 6' ers wouldn't be worth the extra expense, cuting a 12 in half would be much cheaper.

I have to ask, what on earth do you need 4x6's for?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

GCTony said:


> I have to ask, what on earth do you need 4x6's for?


My best guess would be, that is the biggest size drywall that will fit in the elevator. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> My best guess would be, that is the biggest size drywall that will fit in the elevator. :thumbsup:


SheetRock square and knife. Unless its a lot of sheets, waste is negligible. Can save the drops for patches.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> My best guess would be, that is the biggest size drywall that will fit in the elevator. :thumbsup:


That is when you have to pay an elevator guy to open up to open up the top of the elevator to get your board up. 4x6 on 9' walls lmfao. I would love to see the bid on the finishing when they see all the joints they have to bust out


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> My best guess would be, that is the biggest size drywall that will fit in the elevator. :thumbsup:


That is when you have to pay an elevator guy to open up to open up the top of the elevator to get your board up. 4x6 on 9' walls lmfao. I would love to see the bid on the finishing when they see all the joints they have to bust out


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Planer.....


That's awesome!:laughing: You should have just pretended you were kidding.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I know..... it was late.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I almost made it my sig. Almost...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Woukd be better if it said, I plane drywall. Be almost as good as the sig line running around that says "I do framing and cornish for 2.25. Thats in Texas", or something to that effect. I dont remember whos it is. It still cracks me up though.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

ubcguy89 said:


> That is when you have to pay an elevator guy to open up to open up the top of the elevator to get your board up. 4x6 on 9' walls lmfao. I would love to see the bid on the finishing when they see all the joints they have to bust out



Not every building has a freight elevator. Some buildings only have 1 elevator like this particular building im working in. We could walk 4x8 sheets up 6 stories or roll 4x6 into the elevator. We would need 125 Sheets of 4x8 up there.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

plazaman said:


> Not every building has a freight elevator. Some buildings only have 1 elevator like this particular building im working in. We could walk 4x8 sheets up 6 stories or roll 4x6 into the elevator. We would need 125 Sheets of 4x8 up there.


Buy 4x8 and cut them in half......:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Or else run them though a planer.....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Or else run them though a planer.....



:thumbsup: :thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

plazaman said:


> Not every building has a freight elevator. Some buildings only have 1 elevator like this particular building im working in. We could walk 4x8 sheets up 6 stories or roll 4x6 into the elevator. We would need 125 Sheets of 4x8 up there.


I hang commercial board, and I know the problems of not having a freight. But can you stand 4x8 sheets up on that elevator? You may only be able to do a few sheets at a time, but we have to do this all the time. I once standed up 1000 sheets of 5/8 10's, 7 sheets at a time. we would get 6 lifts of board a day. You may want to look into standing up the board


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive told this one before....


When I was doing commercial build outs in high rises, we finagled a key for the building, shut a elevator down, packed the studs and rock to the first floor, and rode on top with the material. Learned it from an old super.

One night the damn security gaurd saw us on camera and flipped out. I had to pack a bunch of the chit my self due to man hours bid on the job (my estimate) , and the chicken chit building manager said we jacked his stair case up. I had to patch all the scratches (existing) and paint the stair case after hours. Crazy...


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Ive told this one before....
> 
> 
> When I was doing commercial build outs in high rises, we finagled a key for the building, shut a elevator down, packed the studs and rock to the first floor, and rode on top with the material. Learned it from an old super.
> ...


Happens all the time... The best part is NOBODY EVER uses the dam stairwells


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

ubcguy89 said:


> That is when you have to pay an elevator guy to open up to open up the top of the elevator to get your board up. 4x6 on 9' walls lmfao. I would love to see the bid on the finishing when they see all the joints they have to bust out


That's when you pay one of your weakest to hold the elevator on the floor below and you pay the maint. guy to open the doors so you can stack as many sheets as you can on top of the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Jaws said:


> Ive told this one before....
> 
> 
> When I was doing commercial build outs in high rises, we finagled a key for the building, shut a elevator down, packed the studs and rock to the first floor, and rode on top with the material. Learned it from an old super.
> ...


I guess I should've read the whole thread before I posted, that sucks.


----------

